# White residue at the opening of the mouth when wearing lip products



## xcoco (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

I really like wearing lipstick or lipgloss and I always moisturize and put lip balm before applying any lip product on my lips. It looks very good but after a few hours, especially when I talk alot, I guess my lips get very dry and there is alot of dead skin/white residue (I am not sure how you would call that) that forms around the opening of my mouth. It is very annoying.

How can I prevent that or what is the best thing to do when it happens? I usually peel it off or remove everything before peeling it off and then reapply everything all over again but would prefer a more practical solution... because I really don't want to leave it like this.

Thanks


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 19, 2010)

This is a really good question. I have this problem very rarely. Maybe it's the product/shade you're wearing? I know some frost lipsticks cause me to get that white residue. Also, it's a good idea to stay hydrated. Sorry I can't be of more help. It's pretty much a mystery to me, too.


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 20, 2010)

Some people say it's cause of the dead skin cells, so I'd suggest exfoliating, love! =D Before you put on anything on your lips, use a gentle lip exfoliator and you'll be good to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And of course, have plenty of fluids through the day


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 20, 2010)

that happens to me sometimes, mostly in the winter though. Usually I just rub my lips together and that gets the problem solved


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2010)

to add onto the lip exfoliator...Clarins makes a great lip exfoliator that uses sugar crystals and tastes yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Clarins Extra-Firming Lip & Contour Gentle Exfoliator


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcoco* 

 
_Hi,

I really like wearing lipstick or lipgloss and I always moisturize and put lip balm before applying any lip product on my lips. It looks very good but after a few hours, especially when I talk alot, I guess my lips get very dry and there is alot of dead skin/white residue (I am not sure how you would call that) that forms around the opening of my mouth. It is very annoying.

How can I prevent that or what is the best thing to do when it happens? I usually peel it off or remove everything before peeling it off and then reapply everything all over again but would prefer a more practical solution... because I really don't want to leave it like this.

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just my personal experience..I never have that issue with lustres and glazes, just frosts.


----------



## Amaranth (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, that's probably dead skin cells. It also seems to happen to people more often if they're dehydrated (saliva gets thicker...yeah, eew, I know). Just jam some Vaseline or a good lip balm onto your lips, leave it for a few minutes, then scrub your lips gently with an old toothbrush.


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 23, 2010)

^^  Those are great tips.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes, I get that, too.
Mine happens when I put too much product around my mouth; foundation, powdery lip liner (In synch!), frost lipstick, etc. My solution is clean the corner of my mouth with q-tips after I wear foundation and lip products. 

Hope you'll find a solution. Good luck!


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 26, 2010)

I've had that for a while, even though I wear lip balm most of the time. I don't know what the problem is, but I'm used to just wiping the lip product off and putting it on again every couple of hours.


----------

